# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  ВИРУС WIN32/FILECODER.CRYSIS   И ФАЙЛЫ С РАСШТРЕНИЕМ [email protected]

## Азамат Белеков

Всем Привет !!! Ребята помогите пожалуйста , на работе один компьютер подцепил вирус шифровальщик , мне необходимо восстановить всю информацию , могу скинуть логи если необходимо , заранее спасибо . 
во вложении зараженные файлы , и тело вируса под названием filecoder

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## thyrex

Без шансов

----------


## Azraex

> Всем Привет !!! Ребята помогите пожалуйста , на работе один компьютер подцепил вирус шифровальщик , мне необходимо восстановить всю информацию , могу скинуть логи если необходимо , заранее спасибо . 
> во вложении зараженные файлы , и тело вируса под названием filecoder


Как произошло заражение?

----------

